

Hacker Bar - Hacker News at your fingertips - sebkomianos
http://www.hackerbarapp.com/

======
bking
That looks nice, but I will never download it for fear of wasting too much
time on HN.

~~~
sebkomianos
Same situation here, I think I spend way too much time on HN already.

